# Cerradura electrónica controlada por teclado numerico



## Enzogro (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola. Estoy cursando el ultimo año de una tecnicatura en electrónica y nos han pedido realizar un trabajo final. El trabajo que devo desarrollar con mi grupo es una cerradura q se pueda activar y desactivar mediante claves y lamentablemente no se que tipo de cerradura usar ( es decir, si es aconsejable una electromecanica activada por reles o una de cremallera piñon simple).
Si alguno pudiera desirme q me seria combeniente y como hacerlo les estaria agradecido
Grasias por su tiempo


----------



## Enzogro (Mar 26, 2008)

Si alguien tiene algun consejo sobre el trabajo les agradeceria porque las ideas que tenemos son bastante basicas por el momento.
Antes que me olvide debo realizar el trabajo con micro crontrolador motorola cpu 08


----------



## Meta (Mar 30, 2008)

*¿Algo relacionado con esto?*

YouTube - PIC16F84 ÅŸifreli kilit


----------



## Giru_zgz (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola, estoy desarrollando una alarma y me gustaria poder ver un codigo en c como el del video para saber como hacerle un teclado para desactivar esta alarma.

Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2012)

te dejo el link para que tengas una idea, yo me inclinaria por una cerradura tipo portero electrico, electromecanica, si tienes mas conocimientos pues podria ser una a cremallera

http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Circuitos/Cerradura-digital-con-un-4017.html

http://www.electricidadlynch.com.ar/Porterocerraduraselectricas.htm


----------



## sdtorresl (Ene 22, 2012)

Alguna vez hice un proyecto similar, yo utilicé un motor que hacia mover un pasador, para activarlo utilizaba un relé, sin embargo, eso lo hice porque no constaba de mucho tiempo, tal vez una cerradura como la que dice solaris8 sea mas adecuada.


----------



## Giru_zgz (Ene 22, 2012)

Pensaba que habias realizado el proyecto con un PIC, mi idea era utilizar el mismo programa en lenguaje C para en vez de abrir la cerradura, desactivar la alarma.

Gracias de todas formas por la aportacion.


----------

